# Exhaust Snork Question.



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been searching online and only found one for the HMF. I have the Muzzy and I'm tired of that pesky water up the pipe stuff. I see Phree and Wood Butcher have them. I need to get this done any help would be appreciated. Do I go to a local muffler shop and have them bend me some pipe and find a way to get it on the Muzzy or is there a kit that I can't find?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I think I may be moving toward something else, I really want a Muzzy, just there is no snork attachment and mucho denaro. If I had to build a snork I just as soon try to snorkel the utility. My only fear is that it would get louder. Also the pipe is not designed for that and I may ruin it. (BTW Masher, you may want to talk to Muzzy about the same thing. I think it is an issue with heat. you don't want to ruin the pipe.)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I built my snork from pieces at Autozone...(1) 2 1/4" 90 - (1) 2 1/4" extension - (1) 2 1/4" turnout...Welded it all together and done for $17


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

does the end cap come off on the Muzzy? if so i would order an extra one and then get a muffler shop to fab you up something. this way you can run the regular tip and a snork


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, it has the three allen bolts and when you take it off you can back their tip out. I was thinking I can use the tip is a template for the flange thickness and pipe diameter.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssat...oducts_id=51&zenid=mk5tr42hmicbtfu8s14pmapr43

these guys make an adapter for hmf utility series. im sure you could make/have made the same type of thing for yer muzzy


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

phIshy said:


> http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssat...oducts_id=51&zenid=mk5tr42hmicbtfu8s14pmapr43
> 
> these guys make an adapter for hmf utility series. im sure you could make/have made the same type of thing for yer muzzy


Have you heard a utlity with one? If so, was it louder?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah i have, but i couldnt tell a difference. just LOUD


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's going to be a little louder either way you go. You could straight pipe it underneath where the muffler is now and make the muffler your vertical stack and then do a 90 degree tip from there. That would probably make it sound the same but it would have to be strapped down for sure.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it'll obviously sound louder because it's right behind your head either way you go about it though


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

look here Mr Masher.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1361

as 08GreenBrute said, get another end cap then weld the snork stuff on.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I was curious to if it acted as an amplifer and if it would possibly change the overall tone. Might be a dumb question. 

I shouldn't have jacked this thread anyway, it was about Muzzy.

My bad Masher


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It does change the tone a little but not too much...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey masher i made mine ,even the washer for the boltup . it was so loud and painful on the ears that when i cut it and welded in the cherrybomb. if u decide to make one let me know and i'll give u a hand


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Will do T I may hit you up on that for sure. Sounds like a beer drinking project.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

every project is a beer drinking project


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep us posted on this Masher, I am also interested in this for the same reason.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> hey masher i made mine ,even the washer for the boltup . it was so loud and painful on the ears that when i cut it and welded in the cherrybomb. if u decide to make one let me know and i'll give u a hand


i think your setup sounds pretty good.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Aight, let me show my lack of redneckism, what is a cherry bomb? I think I drank one once.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It a cheap muffler type thing you can buy at most auto parts store. I think woodbutcher said he paid 17 dollars for his. It did sound very good.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, I have never heard of it. I thought it was some homeade engineering, and was motor slang. 

I think I am gonna get going on a snorkel for the utility. I am gonna by a silent core, and try the cherrybomb in hopes to quiet it down some. 

Does it restrict the flow any? I am curious to if rejetting may be in order?

If it doesn't give me what I want, maybe I can sell the whole setup to someone who likes the extra rumble.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Also known as a GlassPack or a Resonator

It will give it a little more throaty pop...But not really quiet it down


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a end cap for a hmf so you can add a snorkel if anyone needs pics i will post some I had the local exhaust shop make my snorkel it was $25.00


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I heard of GlassPacks. I with ya now.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool.. I sure wish we could have gotten their earlier to ride with yall. Oh well, there's always next time. I gotta say, that park was great. We sat in that same spot doing the same thing yall did in the picture. Did anyone get in the "I dare you to try" hole? I think it was right around the corner from where yall were sitting.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

im sure atleast someone got in every hole


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That was the first hole I went into.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes we did... the first time we did, we went in backwards, rolled out the other side, turned, and then saw the sign.. haha





































Where we are sittin in that photo above, is on the road to the duck pond, which is way north of the dare you to try hole...


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I came around that corner, and all I saw was blue smoke. Some ole boy had gone belly up in there. I stayed clear of that one.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It wasn't that bad you just had to do like Jon and let her eat.:rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I even went through that one with my little mud lites. Of course that was on Friday before the big bikes had a chance to dig it up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> It wasn't that bad you just had to do like Jon and let her eat.:rockn:


Dang right! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

425 and driller







from a different side


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Oh, I heard of GlassPacks. I with ya now.


To get back on topic the common thought of a Glasspacks it that they sound like a pissed off bumble bee in a beer can; however, Woodbutchers sounded very nice. It didn't seem to affect performance either. I bet most of you guys that saw and heard it would have never thought it was a 650. :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if he would have put an echo tip on it would have been a different story .....lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No more echo tips.....My ears are still ringing from riding behind Landon LOL


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No freakin doubt


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My ears are still ringing.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

What!! What!! What!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He got a bit mixed up with letting her eat. Do it in the forward gears Landon not the reverse gear.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he was sure getting some head turns!
had everyone looking for a hacksaw!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

For those that missed the cowboy tip!! I promise you its louder the this. my cheap camera just could not pick up all the noise LOL


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I just had a flashback.... Nooooooo.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I live in a very small neighborhood with houses very close together and everytime he comes here he has to fire it up and run it down the road...I keep waiting on the cops to show up at my house


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Or your windows to bust out.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW that was very loud


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate to break it to all of you but that echo tip didn't make it that much louder...It was already an ear buster!!! An HMF with no packing add in a set of Hot Cams and Wiseco 11:1 pistons and the Brute Be Loud!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i wanna start a donation to get him a new muffler .. i will pitch in 10 dollars


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I got another $10.00


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

25 here.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

haha he just needs to repack it. I've heard a few HMF's on the brutes with snorkels and they sounded pretty good when they had good packing in them.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

mine was brand new with a 2in snork and it was so load i couldn't stand it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That was the LOUDEST ATV I have ever heard, I have built harley's that were not that loud:haha: ,you can def. tell there is a lot of compression there


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive got $10 here to. and i dont even ride with him lol


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

hey up to 40 thats at least packing haha sry guys i will work on it being so loud anyone wanna do a tranny donation and ill build the exhaust lol 

As far as how to do the snork just get a washer the right size drill the holes for the allen bolts then take a cutting torch and cut center out to the size of the muffler. take it to a muffler shop and get them to bend ya some pipe good idea to take the bike if you get it bent right you can u bolt it to the rack i had to weld a plate to my exhaust snork to attach it to the rack word of advice drill holes straight dont get too drunk or you will misalign the hole thing and the rivits that hold the packing in will come out. and you will end up with the loudest brute ever i hear sos pads dont do too well as packing hahaha gonna add a glass pack soon guys. Ill post a vid when i get done with it. 

But its defiantely a beast.... hahah and i never spilled a drop of beer in anyhole.


----------

